

Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (May 2012) - whoishiring

Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER, your location and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
stevanl
SEEKING FREELANCER (London, UK. - Remote or In-house):

We are currencytransfer.com, and we're all about saving people money when
sending it overseas. Banks are our enemy, and we want to make the market more
transparent, which while difficult is proving fruitful.

We're a tiny team at the moment, based in TechHub at the Google Campus
building. We're seeking a Ruby on Rails developer with good and preferably
demonstrable experience. Good, clean HAML/SASS (html/css is fine too) design
is a big plus. We love new things, so we're happy to let you play with new
toys to get the job done.

If you're interested please get in touch at stevan@mycurrencytransfer.com

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance

Python/Django/jQuery, with extensive experience building e-commerce
marketplaces. I have a research background, data analysis, playing around with
NLP right now.

I run a django dev shop, currently taking gigs. Here's my portfolio:

* <http://www.cloudshuffle.com/>

* <http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html>

Contact details in my profile or the link above.

Here're some examples from my portfolio:

* <http://www.teaspiller.com> \- An online marketplace for tax experts.

* <http://www.garnishbar.com> \- social network, to share mixed drink recipes

* <http://www.fertilityplanit.com>, built their self serve ad network + billing and payments.

* <http://www.turlytag.com> \- an app to connect owners with people who found their lost items.

* <http://www.fratmusic.com> \- an online radio streaming app serving over 1.3 million uniques a month.

* <http://www.emriq.com> \- a web based medical records platform for small to medium clinics.

* <http://loudfarm.com> \- A music event site.

and many more.

------
cshipley
SEEKING WORK - Portland, OR, Remote

Hello!

I am seeking mobile development work. I am an experienced developer with 15+
years exp, the last 2 years as a mobile app developer for iPhone, Android and
Windows Phone. I also develop the cloud/backend for mobile applications. Java,
Obj-C, C#, PHP, iOS, Android, WP7.

Email me at csgatekeeper [at] gmail.com

\--

Here is a list of the apps I have worked on recently:

Fridge Art iOS – Developer/Architect. Fun photo sharing application (Under NDA
- have to be vague). C#/mono touch. (In development)

Fridge Art Server – Developer/Architect. The web-service server for the
Fridge-art project. Provides api's do add, view, delete, modify virtual photo
collections. PHP/Kohana/Mysql (In development)

Vapp (Veteran's Appliction) Android – Developer. Provides a mobile searching
platform, messaging, cloud file storage, veteran community access, and
resources. Makes heavy use of web services REST/Json. Java/Android. (In
development)

Life Sampler Android, Portland State University – Developer. Asks students
questions at scheduled times during the day, syncs results via ssh. Makes use
of alarms, broadcast receivers and notifications. Java/Android. (unpublished)

Walk There Android App – Developer. Provides visual and audio information as
the user goes on walking tours around the Portland metro area. Added
enhancements. Java/Android.

C25K (Couch to 5K) Android – Developer. Added GPS capabilities, media player
integration, in app purchasing. Java/Android

Break Pals iOS and Android – Developer. Lightweight container bringing native
application feel to website. Allows different web pages loaded into tabs.
Java/Android, Objective C/iOS. Unpublished

Walk There iOS App – Developer. Provides visual and audio information as the
user goes on walking tours around the Portland metro area. Added enhancements.
Objective C/iOS.

Economist Pocket World in Figures iOS App – Lead Engineer/Developer. 20+
screen application. Scoped effort, created engineering bids/schedule, created
architecture, and implemented product. Pocket World in Figures application
provides easily navigable access to the data in The Economist’s Pocket World
in Figures book. Objective-C/iOS/SqlLite.

Android social picture puzzle – Developer/architect. Application uses any
picture, and creates a puzzle that can be sent to other mobile applications or
email addresses. Scramble-puzzles stored on website. Java/Android/SqlLite.
C#/mono/Asp.net, Linq to MySql, MySql, REST/Json. Unpublished

------
semanticist
SEEKING WORK - Edinburgh, Scotland, remote.

I'm a Linux sysadmin, although my friend recently said I should describe
myself as an 'infrastructure engineer' if I want to get jobs more easily. I do
contract work a couple of days a week - security audits, infrastructure
automation (with chef, or whatever you like), working on scaling web
applications, deploying rails apps, all those fun things.

I have some ideas about high availability that involve thinking in terms of
MTTR instead of uptime that I'm itching to try out. I reckon it should be
possible to have the MTTR for 'Amazon turns off all of EC2' to be under an
hour. Want to try and make your infrastructure that resilient? My email's
john@semantici.st.

(Also, here is why hiring remote sysadmins makes sense:
[http://semantici.st/archives/277:americans-should-hire-
remot...](http://semantici.st/archives/277:americans-should-hire-remote-
sysadmins))

------
dylanhassinger
SEEKING WORK - remote/stl

HTML5/CSS3/Javascript/jQuery/Knockout/WordPress/PHP

I'm a frontend developer with some design and marketing sense. I'm do pixel
perfect CSS, pretty good with Javascript and able to build anything out of
WordPress.

Also wannabe product guy and 2-time finalist for St. Louis startup
accelerator. I have a passion for minimalist product design and would love to
work with a startup.

Drop me a note if you'd like to talk more! d@dylanized.com

Portfolio: <http://dylanhassinger.net>

Blog: <http://dylanized.com>

Twitter: <http://twitter.com/dylanized>

Dribbble : <http://dribbble.com/dylanized>

------
nodemaker
Seeking work - Remote

iOS Developer/Designer

Recently made HackerNode(<http://hackerno.de>) - An iOS app for reading Hacker
News.

Twitter:<http://twitter.com/nodemaker>

Email:nodemaker@gmail.com.

------
BryanB55
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote, ongoing work.

I'm looking for someone who can build web applications, preferably in PHP. The
ultimate goal is to build a custom SAAS application that will be relatively
simple in the beginning (MVP) and expand features in the future. I'm also the
founder of another startup that constantly needs PHP development work on
things such as custom photo uploading and custom checkout shopping cart pages
using the whmcs.com API. So what I'm looking for is someone who can
communicate well, is available on a regular basis and would like to work with
us on various different projects. You should know PHP very well, preferably
knowledgeable in codeigniter, WordPress, WHMCS and building web applications.
Email: bryanb55<at>gmail<dot>com

------
r4vik
SEEKING FREELANCER - London, Front-end designer/developer (remote work
possible)

Award-winning UK campsite booking site Pitchup.com is looking for a front-end
designer/developer with expert HTML/CSS/Javascript skills.

Front-End Stack: jQuery / blueprintcss / django templates (no objections to
introducing coffeescript / lesscss to the mix)

SEEKING FREELANCER - London, Back-end developer (remote work possible)

Looking for an ambitious developer to join our friendly team, to help us
manage our current site and tackle tough geo, online booking and search
challenges.

Backend Stack: Python / Django / Postgres / Celery / nginx / S3

Apply here: <http://www.pitchup.com/jobs/>

------
mrsteveman1
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Freelance

Mac and iOS developer with 2 years experience working on the iOS app store and
6 months on the Mac App Store.

I've had apps featured on TUAW (<http://www.tuaw.com/2011/12/13/daily-mac-app-
mi-fi-monitor/>), and hit top 10 spots more than once in the paid charts on
the Mac App Store, both for the entire store and individual categories.

Website: <http://infincia.com>

Twitter: <http://twitter.com/infincia>

Email: steve@infincia.com

------
dmarble
SEEKING FREELANCER (full-time preferred)

Spurfly - based in Palo Alto, CA and Arlington, VA

    
    
        • Full-stack Developer, or
    
        • Front-end (UI/UX) Developer for desktop web and/or mobile web
    

Help us scale and meet demand for real-time location-aware planning. Our focus
is on groups and events ("spur of the moment, on the fly"). We think we have
something unique to offer the world and are launching a native iOS app in a
few weeks and expanding to web and mobile web next.

The founders are straight shooters who value clear communication and getting
stuff done. We're obssessed with creating a product that fills what we see as
a major hole in social networking software -- helping people more efficiently
connect in real-life with close networks so they can spend more of their time
building and enriching real relationships.

Technologies:

    
    
        • frontend: coffeescript, jQuery, backbone.js, socket.io, compass
    
        • backend: python, django, gevent, gunicorn, nginx, postgres
    

We need some knowledge/experience optimizing and scaling some or all of the
above technologies to handle growth, and building real-time single-page
architecture sites or mobile web.

Immediate front-end needs include design and development of our desktop web
and mobile web versions and giving thoughtful consideration to iPhone
workflows as we get feedback from users.

Full-stack devs are needed to help optimize and expand our API, re-assess our
real-time web architecture, add background processing for actions triggered by
the API calls, optimize queries, and support what's going to potentially be a
wild ride as we do launch events over the next few months.

gmail - davidmarble (main tech guy on the founding team)

------
blake32
Seeking Freelancer - (Remote) Kansas City, MO

In search of Freelancer (or team of) for ongoing work on several projects. We
are a hybrid fund/accelerator that works with entrepreneurs to build next gen
web/mobile apps. Our startups need talent and are willing to work with remote
teams (local or willing to travel is a plus.)

The right (insert whatever adjective you want ninja, wizard, etc) Hacker is
resourceful and naturally curious. Experience working with a startup is a
plus.

This is intentionally vague.

contact me blake32 at gmail.com

------
thentic
SEEKING FREELANCER (and Teacher)- San Francisco Bay Area Ruby/Rails/Javascript

Looking for someone interested in coaching/teaching me to implement features
on an existing production code base. I've been learning for about a year and
can do most basic things, but need help with others.

Would like to meet once a week for an hour or two to review problems, discuss
options/pros/cons, and then focus on implementation.

Site is: <http://www.thentic.com> Contact: david@thentic.com

------
rosamunda
SEEKING FREELANCER - Buenos Aires, Argentina, remote.

We´ve been developing an application with Drupal. It has a few custom modules
that calculates quantities in several ways. The project is related to
accountability. We already have a developer, wich we intend to keep, but he
has no time to correct all of the bugs in time because he works only part time
as a freelancer.

Please drop me a line if you´re interested, with your curriculum, and how much
does it cost your services per hour.

Thanks! rosamunda@gmail.com

------
jberryman
SEEKING WORK - Richmond, VA / Remote

Experienced in functional programming, esp. Haskell, and linux SysAdmin on
AWS. Written production code in Ruby, JS/HTML/CSS, Bash script (lots and lots
of bash scripts...), and has some proficiency in Machine Learning.

I love hard problems, useful abstractions, and long walks on the beach.

blog: <http://brandon.si>

code: <https://github.com/jberryman>

------
jot
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Freelance

Ruby / JavaScript / Product Managment

Currently selling project I have learned most from:
[https://flippa.com/2706340-popular-social-media-analytics-
sa...](https://flippa.com/2706340-popular-social-media-analytics-saas-app)

Previously worked with over a dozen startups, mostly in UK.

Expertise in creating fixed price MVPs with customer life cycle management and
metrics dashboard to accelerate learning.

Find me on Twitter: @jot

------
chrisacky
SEEKING FREELANCER - (Remote) UI DESIGNER

Looking for a designer to create a constant supply of themes for our new
startup. (We allow users to pick themes to apply to their site that they
launch). You just need a strong eye for design. I will hack together the
templates you provide so no coding skills necessary.

You can read the job description here and email here:
<http://rentivo.com/blog/hiring-designer>

------
joshavant
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco/Remote

I'm an iOS/Rails developer with App Store experience who used to work at
Hipster (www.hipster.com). Our work was ranked on all of Apple's top lists:
What's Hot, New and Noteworthy, and Staff Favorites. We were recently acquired
by Aol. Now, I'm freelancing full-time.

I have other apps in the App Store (see below), as well as a side project I'm
working on that's still in mockup form (email me for screenshots!).

I'm also capable of creating Rails backends to support mobile apps. The only
additional support I need is a designer to developer mockups.

Prior to Hipster, I worked at Google, Microsoft, and Apple
(<http://www.linkedin.com/in/joshavant>).

Say hello at GarageAppsmiths@gmail.com !

App Store Apps:

Hipster (Website: <http://www.hipster.com> | App Store:
<http://bit.ly/ouvxl5>)

Timeline Photos (App Store: <http://bit.ly/IU9HsD> | Source:
<http://bit.ly/KJz3vv>)

------
MCompeau
SEEKING WORK - Toronto / Remote

Computational Designer, specializing in 3D parametric design

Blog: <http://www.emergentforms.com/blog/>

Projects: <http://emergentforms.com/projects.html>

Trained as a design architect, I am exploring ways of applying my expertise in
the design of 3D physical space to your products. My work ranges from the
design of a major public space in a North American urban center to the
planning and design of a professional Football stadium. In all of my projects
my work centers on creating an optimal user experience while communicating
strong ideas about the identity and brand of my clients.

I want to help you develop your products by applying these skills to your
design and user interaction challenges. My skill set lies in communicating
complex ideas in intuitive ways to clients using 3D visualisation, video and
graphic design techniques. Please see my portfolio (
<http://emergentforms.com/projects.html> ) for samples of my work.

------
54mf
SEEKING WORK - Remote (preferably) or Boston, MA

I'm a mobile specialist, starting a small studio and looking for clients. If
it happens on a device you hold in your hand, I make it work.

I've built and shipped cross-platform native apps for iOS and Android with
PhoneGap, "homescreen" web apps, and mobile-optimized versions of existing
sites. Extensive knowledge of mobile browser idiosyncrasies, and ways to write
responsive, fluid apps. You won't believe it's not Objective-C.

I create compelling user interfaces with clean, minimal design, sharp
typography and excellent readability. Thoughtful experiences, uniquely tuned
for the demands of every app, service, and user. Icons optimized for every
device and resolution. @2x isn't just Option-Command-I.

Recently, I made Faraday for iOS <http://faradaycal.com> Samples of client
work available upon request.

Dribbble: <http://dribbble.com/samuelfine>

Twitter: <http://twitter.com/samuelfine>

Email: mobile@samuelfine.com

------
alexalex
SEEKING FREELANCER (Remote friendly) iOS or Web(Django, JQuery) or Graphic
Design

We are a 1-yr old, funded company in SF that has been working on amazing
science projects and are now working to commercialize the results. We are
developing consumer facing health tools. We're all recent Stanford graduate
students (4 science phds, 1 MBA). THANKS!

Please email me: alex@leaded.be

------
mootothemax
SEEKING WORK - Remote or occasional travel around Europe fine. Native British
developer based in Warsaw, Poland.

Back-end jack-of-all-trades, concentrating on PHP/C#/MySQL, experienced with
Apache/nginx/IIS, and general Linux admin.

A few sample projects I work on in my spare time, using
PHP/Kohana/MySQL/jQuery:

<http://tweetingmachine.com>

<http://campaignbar.com>

<http://interactwive.com>

I'm very good at finding solutions to complex problems, enjoy rescuing
projects in trouble, and like working with technology in general. I always
chatting about requirements, feel free to drop me a line at tom@tbbuck.com

------
adam_albrecht
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Columbus or Cincinnati areas, or the possibility of a
travel / remote combination. My specialties are Ruby, Rails, and
javascript/jQuery, but I also have a great deal of experience with Asp.net
MVC. Over the past year or two, I've primarily been doing Rails development
for clients, including several startups, intermixed with some consulting work
as a Team Lead and Ruby/Cucumber mentor at a large financial company.

Email: adam dot albrecht [at] gmail

<http://adamalbrecht.com/>

<http://github.com/adamalbrecht>

<https://twitter.com/adam_albrecht>

------
tgflynn
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Freelance (Rochester, NY)

Data mining, predictive analytics, intelligent systems, computer vision.

website: <http://cogniception.com/consulting.html>

email: tgflynn@cogniception.com

------
vanwilder77
SEEKING WORK - remote, freelance

Javascript/Jquery/HTML5/CSS3/BACKBONEJS/NODE/PHP/FACEBOOK GRAPH API

Front Developer/ Passionate about Web Technology

Ive made a few apps using the FB Graph API. Also worked as a Freelancer.
Developed a few websites.

Try out this cool app I made at <http://teckzone.in/fbinstant/>

HomePage: <http://bkvirendra.github.com/>

Github: <https://github.com/bkvirendra>

Twitter: <https://twitter.com/BkVirendra>

Facebook: www.facebook.com/TheVirendraRajput/

------
gaustin
SEEKING WORK - Helena, MT / Remote / Freelance or Full-time

Currently employed full-time on-site. Working to transition to remote. Happy
to travel to client/office occasionally.

Ruby and Rails (on the JVM or otherwise), Heroku, Javascript, and (if you have
an incredibly interesting project) C#. I prefer MooTools but am comfortable
with JQuery or raw Javascript. Just looking for an excuse to try Coffeescript.

I'm deeply involved in my local programming community and am watching it
flourish right now. It's very exciting and I'm proud to be a part of it.

code: <https://github.com/gaustin> email: gaustin@gmail.com

------
rglover
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Web & User Interface Designer looking to work with startups, smaller companies
(e.g. agencies, 2-3 person teams), and cool non-profits/orgs. I offer
affordable rates and decent turnaround times. Ideal projects involve product
and web application design.

Proficient in: Visual Design (Photoshop), HTML5, CSS, jQuery, and Wordpress.

Comfortable working with: Ruby/Rails, Python/Django, Git

Recent Work: Dribbble - <http://www.dribbble.com/rglover>

Portfolio: <http://www.ryanglover.net> Email: me@ryanglover.net

~~~
brianjolney
Ryan's done some great work for us, has an awesome eye for interface design
and great turnaround.

------
earlyriser
SEEKING WORK (Montreal, remote only) Web generalist developer (back &
frontend) with and eye for UI. I have worked for web agencies & startups and I
have built web apps from A-Z. Comfortable with html5, css3, javascript
(jquery), php (mvc), mysql and git but I always want to be uncomfortable then
open to rails, python, nosql and more.

<http://qranberry.me>

<http://rrrewind.com>

<http://madehere.com>

<http://robertomartinez.info>

------
kal00ma
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote

Building a specialized search engine using Hadoop on AWS. 5TB of crawl data
await your indexing code.

If you've done similar things before or are awesome in other ways, send a
message to kal00ma on reddit.

------
alexmchale
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Springfield, MO

I'm a Rails & JavaScript, Mac OSX, and iOS developer with many years of
experience in producing quality products quickly. I do not have much in the
way of design chops, but I'm your man for everything else from the client to
the server. I also have substantial experience with various embedded C
environments.

Let me know if you'd like to talk.

Website: <http://anticlever.com>

Twitter: <http://twitter.com/alexmchale>

Email: alex@anticlever.com

------
theoj
SEEKING WORK - NYC or remote.

I am a mobile developer who focuses on Android Java development. I have worked
on multiple Android apps, both large and small, for a variety of clients. My
portfolio and Github are listed below:

<http://www.bricolsoftconsulting.com/category/portfolio/>

<https://github.com/bricolsoftconsulting/>

My previous experience includes C/C++, VB.NET, and HTML / PHP. Feel free to
get in touch -- email is in my profile.

~~~
Zeeshank
can you email me at 610198@gmail.com? I am not able to find your email.

thanks -Zeeshan

------
Tashtego
SEEKING FREELANCER - (Remote) Web UI Designer/Engineer

We're looking for someone with solid HTML/JS chops and experience with
designing UIs, esp. for customizing products. We're building a new
customization system for www.frecklebox.com and we're looking for someone who
can make it simple for users to navigate the available choices when
customizing a product and viewing previews. Bonus points if you are familiar
with .Net MVC templating (Razer) and/or Rails templating.

Send portfolio to bo at printhq dot com if interested.

~~~
Tashtego
Razor, not Razer. Templates, not fancy gaming accessories.

------
gbainster
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Freelance / Austin

I've been a Developer for many years, mostly on the .Net stack with recent
experience with HTML5 and javascript front end development. (C#, ASP.Net MVC,
Jquery, Backbone, Sql Server, RavenDB, NHibernate) I'm also very interested in
iOS, Rails, and Node development though I'm currently lacking production
experience in these areas.

twitter: @gregbanister

LinkedIn: <http://linkedin.com/in/gregbanister>

------
gbainster
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Freelance / Austin

I have many years of experience mostly in the .Net Framework space and recent
experience with HTML5 and javascript front end development. (C#, ASP.Net MVC,
Jquery, Backbone, Sql Server, RavenDB, NHibernate) I'm also very interested in
iOS, Rails, and Node development though I'm currently lacking production
experience in these areas.

<http://linkedin.com/in/gregbanister>

------
alwold
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Phoenix

I've got a lot of experience with Java, in both the web and mobile space. I
did a lot of work on earlier mobile (J2ME, Blackberry, etc.). Now, I'm looking
to do more Rails and iOS work, and have spent time getting familiar with
those. I'm also starting to play with Node now, so if you need that I may be
able to help.

See <http://alwold.com> for links to my github, resume, etc.

alwold at gmail dot com

------
anthony_franco
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco Bay Area

Rails entrepreneur/developer with experience building successful products from
concept, to development, to deployment. Looking to take on outside projects.

Our past projects include <http://friendcameo.com/> \- Group-based video chat
with over 3 million registered users.

If interested, contact us on our form here: <http://tierrabyte.com>

------
tylerlh
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Tri-Cities, TN)

I'm a full stack developer primarily writing apps with Ruby/Rails or Node.js
(a couple of Python apps as well). I'm a sucker for great UI and Coffeescript
is the best thing I've experienced in the past 3 years. Check out my Github or
get in touch to learn more about me.

github: <http://github.com/TylerLH> www: <http://imtyler.info>

------
inuhj
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote work. We're based in San Francisco and Chicago.

We're an e-cigarette company that is looking to develop our own e-cigarette to
be manufactured in the US. The ideal candidate is an engineer who could carry
the project from design to manufacturing. However, if you can only offer
product design we can handle the manufacturing ourselves if necessary.

If you think you're a fit for the project send me an email at
aria@gentlemansvapes.com.

------
FiddlerClamp
SEEKING WORK - Toronto, Canada, remote.

Experienced technical writer, marcomm writer, and copywriter. Looking for
full-time or contract work. I've worked with startups and enterprise software
firms; I've documented installation, reference, and admin as well as written
user guides, online help, Web site copy, and more.

Resume at <http://tinyurl.com/6vknyyk> \- contact me at
jonathanacohen@gmail.com. Thanks!

------
brainwired
SEEKING WORK- remote

Hi, my name is Arman Ortega. I'm a web developer based in Cebu Philippines. I
developed websites of varying scale ranging from small business presence to
full fledged web applications.

Skills: PHP,Codeigniter,Symfony,CSS,JQUERY,etc.

LinkedIn: <http://www.linkedin.com/in/brainwired>

Portfolio site: <http://nurv7.com>

------
mattvanhorn
SEEKING WORK - Freelance / Remote (San Francisco Bay Area)

Ruby / Rails / Heroku

code: <https://github.com/mattvanhorn>

blog: <http://mattvanhorn.com>

18 years web experience, 6 with Rails

Would like to try an Agile/BDD, pay-by-the-story (not hour) approach. This
might work better for very early-stage startups.

twitter: @nycplayer

~~~
rpwilcox
I'm interested in how your experiment comes out, pay-per-story/story-points.
Please do blog this. (I'm also interested how this interacts with pressure
from Chickens "Oh, it can't be that many points" etc.

------
acak
SEEKING WORK, Chicago, IL. Can work remotely.

Skills:

UX: Website design from ground-up

Front-end: HTML, CSS, jQuery, BackboneJS, Twitter Bootstrap

Server-side: Java, ASP.NET MVC3/4, ASP.NET Web API and REST patterns and APIs
in general

Database: MongoDB, SQL Server, Postgres, Oracle

Mobile: Adobe FlashBuilder (w ActionScript) for cross-platform mobile app
development

Email : dev <dot> cram <at> gmail.

------
cameronmaske
SEEKING WORK - Bristol (UK) or remote

Two man studio based in the UK who specialize in building Django web apps.

We love working with: Python, Django, Java/CoffeeScript, RESTFUL APIs,
Backbone.js, postgreSQL,

More about us: <http://www.closedlooplabs.co.uk/about/> Feel free to get in
touch with us on twitter: (@closedlooplabs, or @cameronmaske/@jwpe)

------
moha1471
Seeking Freelancer-Columbus,OH/remote

Early stage start up seeking awesome web developers no prior experience
needed. link up with me at moha1471@gmail.com

------
Xixi
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Freelance (Kansai, Japan)

Build and release expert with Jenkins CI.

I love Python and Django, and have tons of experience in terms of
virtualization with VMware and VirtualBox.

I am also the co-founder of ShiningPanda: <https://www.shiningpanda.com>

email: alexis@tabary-consulting.com or alexis.tabary@shiningpanda.com

------
factorialboy
SEEKING WORK - Remote, New Delhi

Programmer, looking for projects in Node.js, JavaScript, Python, Scala or
Google Go. More about me? Here: <http://srirangan.net/about>

Author of Apache Maven 3 Cookbook and creator of Review19.com

Contact: @srirangan | srirangan@gmail.com | <http://srirangan.net>

------
BrianHV
SEEKING WORK - New York, NY

Particularly experienced in Django. Solid familiarity with C#, and firmly
intermediate fluency in Haskell.

Client side experience with jQuery, backbone and coffeescript.

Would enjoy working in-person in NYC, but remote is fine as well.

<http://github.com/brianhv/>

hn@brianhv.org

------
mparr4
SEEKING WORK - Burlington, VT + Remote

We are the co-founders of Gigsmash (2-man team)

Python (Django), JS (jQuery, backbone.js), HTML, CSS

<https://www.gigsmash.com>

blog: <http://matthewparrilla.com>

email: matt@gigsmash.com

twitter: @mattparrilla

------
alinajaf
SEEKING WORK - Freelance, Remote Only (London UK)

Six+ years of experience building web apps, specializing in Rails and JS.
Experience includes work with smaller startups and bigger companies like
Nature Publishing Group and moo.com.

site: <http://happybearsoftware.com>

email: ali@happybearsoftware.com

------
thiagodotfm
SEEKING WORK - Sao Paulo, Brazil, remote.

I work at a digital agency here as a rails dev. I have a bachelor in computer
science. I can do Rails, jQuery, node.js and more. I want to build a good
profile of clients so my hour is cheap for now :)

Contact me at: t@art-is-t.me Personal website: <http://art-is-t.me>

------
ccarpenterg
SEEKING WORK - Remote

6 months doing freelancing and I recently worked for a startup in San
Francisco doing Django development.

I build web apps with Python (Django, GAE and Tornado) and I'm getting into
design with Twitter's Bootstrap too.

Here is my github: <https://github.com/ccarpenterg>

------
justinireland
SEEKING WORK - OC,SoCal/Remote

Experience in IT sysadmin,LAMP, front-end design & development. I build
responsive mobile HTML5 apps and work with Drupal and Wordpress as well. Also
have a strong Audio/Video integration background.

Looking for freelance gigs.

<http://justinireland.com>

------
pavelkaroukin
SEEKING WORK - Austin, TX

Web developer mainly. Doing PHP for living and Perl for passion. Looking to
dive into some RoR project to get practical experience.

Besides software development, have experience in devops.

GitHub: <https://github.com/hippich>

Email: pavelkaroukin@gmail.com

------
boundlessdreamz
Seeking Work - Remote

Rails Developer. I have been using Rails from 2006 and have built a wide range
of applications

<http://www.manu-j.com/>

Personal Project: <http://www.reviewgang.com/> (rottentomatoes equivalent for
Indian movies)

------
citizens
SEEKING WORK - NYC / Remote

Full stack Rails dev with additional background in graphic/web design.
Previously employed as a the lead engineer at a startup, and now I run two of
my own SAAS products.

github: <https://github.com/citizens> email: mail(a)citizensinspace.com

------
twog
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I run a fun front-end design & development shop called
<http://TwoGiraffes.com>, where I work with startups & businesses to create
beautiful designs + great markup/backend dev. Im available for select projects
for cool people/companies.

------
waseemsadiq
SEEKING FREELANCE DESIGNER FOR IOS APP

Remote, can get started immediately

(please only respond when you have actually designed apps that are in the app
store, you would be surprised how often I get replies from people that would
like to learn to design for iOS ;-))

www.fileboard.com

waseem@fileboard.com

------
thedjpetersen
SEEKING WORK- remote

Skills: Javascript, Ruby, and Python development.

Website: <http://thedjpetersen.github.com/>
Github:<https://github.com/thedjpetersen> email: thedjpetersen@gmail.com

------
pclark
seeking remote freelancers

email marketing manager: i need a day or twos work (high level advice, really)
from an experienced email marketing person, someone with extensive experience
building email marketing campaigns such as drip and bespoke triggered emails -
ideally not just ecommerce but other markets too. send a brief outline of what
you have (specifically) done.

tumblr theme designer: our company blog needs a re-design and i want a
gorgeous theme made in tumblr. send live links to tumblr/blogs you have
designed and shipped only.

developer/designer: need someone to build a beautiful email template. it's
slightly more elaborate than that, but please drop me an email if you are very
very comfortable building email templates (both in html and also via
mailchimp.)

remote or in sf/ldn is fine. peterclark@me.com

------
blckswn49
SEEKING FREELANCER - TAIPEI - REMOTE Hi! We are looking for a drupal 7
developer and designer. Must have experience. Please email us your portfolio,
resume, and some current drupal based websites that you have designed/
developed to: blck.swn.99@gmail.com. Those who can read and write Chinese
really needed.

------
juanre
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Freelance (Spain/US)

Common Lisp, Python, models, data analysis, image processing. Please check out
my resumé and some of my work at <http://juanreyero.com/>.

Contact writing at joanmg's gmail address.

------
damoncali
SEEKING WORK - Omaha / Remote

Web app development with Rails/Sinatra. Will do iOS for cheap for the right
project if you're willing to accept me learning on the job. References
available.

website: <http://ninthyard.com>

------
shennyg
SEEKING FREELANCER - Los Angeles, CA

Frontend and/or PHP developers.

Apply here: [http://contender.theresumator.com/apply/Iui6yk/Web-
Developer...](http://contender.theresumator.com/apply/Iui6yk/Web-Developers-
PHP-Frontend.html?source=HN)

------
rlei
SEEKING FREELANCER (Berkeley, CA or Remote)

Heavy front-end development: HTML5/CSS3/Javascript/Node

We're looking for someone to rewrite our t-shirt design application from
scratch and make it 100x better than our current one.

Email: jobs@ooshirts.com

------
imroot
SEEKING WORK - Morehead, KY / Remote

RHCA and DevOps Engineering with a fair amount of cloud engineering
experience. Former CCNP, Comfortable with EMC and NetApp storage.

<http://ianwilson.org/>

------
ZanderEarth32
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Southern California

SEO & Inbound Marketer

Specializing in on-page optimization, site audits & competitors analysis. I
have worked with start ups of all sizes.

Feel free to contact me at zanderearth at gmail.com

------
famoreira
SEEKING WORK - Remote preferred or London * Ruby * Rails * Sinatra *
JavaScript * jQuery * CoffeeScript * Backbone * Raphael * Node.js

Get in touch and let's talk :) Email: me@filipemoreira.com or visit my
website: filipeamoreira.com

------
jgill
SEEKING FREELANCER - I'm specifically seeking a freelancer or agency that can
slice .PSDs into strict XHTML, CSS, and some JavaScript.

The work can be remote.

E-mail your portfolio/URL with work samples to psmithatx@gmail.com.

------
adammichaelc
SEEKING FREELANCER

Writer: Looking for an analytical person who loves to geek out with data,
analyze it to find trends, and make it meaningful. You will be our voice in
the industry.

Email hn@adamchavez.net with a writing sample.

------
laurilii
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Freelance (The Netherlands)

Web design/responsive design, HTML5, CSS3, WordPress development

Portfolio + contact details: <http://lauriliimatta.com>

------
kanebennett
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote

I'm looking for a freelancer to code a Mac version of our popular Windows
desktop client for Hype Machine, Hypegram (www.hypegram.com).

Feel free to get in touch - me [at] kanebennett.com.

------
MBornemann
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Freelance (Paris, France)

iOS developer and designer

Portfolio : <http://work.maximebornemann.com> Mail :
contact@maximebornemann.com

------
pepijndevos
SEEKING WORK, remote possible.

I love robots, hardware, Clojure and functional programing in general.

I also do mainstream stuff sometimes.

<http://pepijndevos.nl>

------
yeabudy
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Freelance

Rails / Javascript

Been working with Rails since the end of 2007. Also have experience in
affiliate marketing, and also own a crossfit gym in Orlando.

email: caseyjenks@gmail.com

------
sreid99
SEEKING WORK - Edinburgh and Remote

Experience of Ruby in Rails plus many gems, PayPal API, hosting / deployment
etc. Previous experience includes C and Python.

Can be contacted via sr091-1 [at] yahoo.co.uk

------
i12khan
SEEKING WORK, Chicago, IL. Can work remotely.

UX Website design from ground-up

Front-end HTML, CSS, JS/jQuery

Online Portfolio <http://www.imadkhan.me>

------
ixdesign
SEEKING FREELANCER - Los Angeles, remote

UI/UX designer with frontend skills for rapid iteration of iOS apps.

Email portfolio and resume to ixdesign7 at hotmail.com .

------
pknerd
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Karachi,Pakistan

Seeking a few PHP/JQuery/iPhone related gigs.

<http://adnansiddiqi.com>

------
Praggy
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Freelance Rails / Javascript Building Web Applications
for over 12 years, a years experience working with Rails

email: boredenator@gmail.com

------
alx
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance

Ruby/Javascript - 3d-printing/dataviz/opensource

<http://alexgirard.com>

------
kingsidharth
Seeking Work Remote

UX Designer

Portfolio: <http://www.64notes.com/design/portfolio>

------
pyrotechnick
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Freelance (Brisbane, Australia)

node.js/WebSocket/WebGL

JavaScript/CoffeeScript, CSS, HTML

<https://github.com/feisty> <https://github.com/pyrotechnick>

------
biopharma_guy
SEEKING WORK- SF Bay Area / Remote Freelance or Full time

Great web design, HTML, CSS, Javascript.

<http://www.98dollarswebdesign.com>

Email: 98dollarswebdesign<at>gmail.com

